# '13 Riviera Blue TT-RS - Do you want one?



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

First, that's the color I wanted to get on my RS. But, Audi wasn't doing exclusive colors for the US when I ordered. I guess I should have waited. Or not. 

Second, that's not Mexico Blue. I did a lot of poking around before my dealer said No Exclusives. 

It's Riviera Blue (L39E). 

Here's thread with some good comparison photos: 

http://forums.rennlist.com/rennforums/997-gt2-gt3-forum/409538-riviera-and-mexico-blue.html 

(Registration on Rennlist is required to see the pictures AFAIK.)


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

I love that color!!!! I saw that TT-RS online a few months ago and drooled over it for a while. My wife would call that color douchebag blue though.... 

I ordered a Audi Exclusive color Palace Blue 2012 S4. The cost was $3000 for one of the official Audi Exclusive Colors which Palace Blue is. They told me $6000 for any other color under the sun. I'm not sure how 2013 is working out, but they were backed up for a while and not accepting Audi Exclusive orders from the US. I ordered my 2012 in early 2011 though and my Exclusive order got accepted before the stopped accepting them. 

I'm glad all this happened though, because the delay in my S4 order (took almost a full year) allowed me to walk away from it and get a TT-RS instead! My dealership (Circle Audi in Long Beach, CA) were really cool about it, the order was too far along too cancel, but they didn't charge me anything. I got to see the car which was cool, a salesman from the Circle Porsche dealership bought it right when it came in. I bought the first TT-RS they got in October, which really was love at first sight....had to have it! 

Even if you can't get the custom color, all the TT-RS colors are good. Suzuka, Sepang, and I think Panther Black are normally exclusive colors for other models. If you want bright, get Misano Red or Sepang Blue with the Aluminum pack. All TT-RS's are Exclusive, every single one of them.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh, and get the Carbon mirrors. They are expensive but worth it!!!!! Power fold, Anti Dazzle, beautiful carbon = All types of Awesome!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

My exclusive order was $2500 for a previous Audi color. It did take 9 months from order to delivery but IMO was worth it


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

That's a fantastic color. I was also partial to Malibu blue because of the metallic flake. Looks great with the aluminum pack and Ti wheels. 










- Jeremy -


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Here a link to a Mexico Blue one. 

http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-insera...tures=EXPORT&colors=BLUE&categories=SportsCar


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

R5T said:


> Here a link to a Mexico Blue one.


 According to the text it's "light blue." 


Mexico Blue is L336 
Riviera Blue is L39E 

The only way to be sure which color is in the OP's picture is to get the paint code from the jamb sticker.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I appreciate all the responses. :thumbup: 

Riviera:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

riviera, mexico and maritime:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

2010 GT3 is Mexico Blue and the Carrera S is Riviera Blue


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks like the blue on the Gulf-liveried cars.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I think I like the Rivera, has anyone checked out how much this would cost???? 

I am once again debating putting an order for a TT-RS, for a while I could not justify trading in my 1 year old car because all I do is Daily Drive it most of the time. 

I am thinking maybe I will change my mind. I would love to get one no one else has like the Rivera Blue.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

One more Riviera:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> I am once again debating putting an order for a TT-RS, for a while I could not justify trading in my 1 year old car because all I do is Daily Drive it most of the time.
> 
> I am thinking maybe I will change my mind. I would love to get one no one else has like the Rivera Blue.


 Once I find out from my dealer, I will post up the numbers. 

I hope to get numbers for both Mexico and Riviera. :beer:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Gateway1 said:


> Once I find out from my dealer, I will post up the numbers.
> 
> I hope to get numbers for both Mexico and Riviera. :beer:


 Thank you 

This car is actually at a local Dealer?? I figured you found the picture somewhere?


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Thank you
> 
> This car is actually at a local Dealer?? I figured you found the picture somewhere?


 I found the photo online. 

By the way, that first photo IS riviera blue:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mexico Blue 997S, Rivera Blue 993 










Riviera blue C2S, in front of Mexico blue GT3 










Cayman in Mexico Blue 



















Mexico Blue C2S


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Riviera Blue 997 GT3:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like we aren't the only ones who like this color. 

Guess who?


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank god for rennlist.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Riviera Blue:


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

Mayan Blue should be correct color, so reminescent of the 
carnage scenes in Apocalypto:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Seinfeld's 993 Turbo S:


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

From my dealer: 

"If the color of your choice is an Audi color, the charge is $2500.00. If Mexico Blue or Riviera Blue is a competitor’s color, then the charge is $4500.00."


----------



## j.u.s. (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, love the color!:thumbup:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Are either of them Audi Colors??? If not does Audi have a color close to this???


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Are either of them Audi Colors??? If not does Audi have a color close to this???


Both of those are Porsche colors. I think the closest Audi color is Kingfisher blue but it seems to be more towards the Nogaro end of the spectrum.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

The question now: Is Riviera Blue worth another $2,000?


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> My exclusive order was $2500 for a previous Audi color. It did take 9 months from order to delivery but IMO was worth it


Yes - I waited 9 months and $ was definitely worth


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> Yes - I waited 9 months and $ was definitely worth


Can you post some photos of your Volcano Red machine?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Both of those are Porsche colors. I think the closest Audi color is Kingfisher blue but it seems to be more towards the Nogaro end of the spectrum.


Damn this thread. I really wish I would've ordered a custom color.

- Jeremy -


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Gateway1 said:


> From my dealer:
> 
> "If the color of your choice is an Audi color, the charge is $2500.00. If Mexico Blue or Riviera Blue is a competitor’s color, then the charge is $4500.00."


Lamborghini has a similar color maybe you could get for the cheaper price I believe it is called Blu Nova


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

SKNKWRX said:


> Lamborghini has a similar color maybe you could get for the cheaper price I believe it is called Blu Nova


Unfortunately, Lamborghini colors are off limits to Audi exclusive orders.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Unfortunately, Lamborghini colors are off limits to Audi exclusive orders.


Now that is interesting. Why would they allow Porsche colors, but not Lamborghini?

I was told by they can use any color, but it will cost you $$$.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

L3AG- Riv Blue- Porsche
L39E- Riv Blue-Porsche

LK5S- Riv Blue Mica- VW


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Both of those are Porsche colors. I think the closest Audi color is Kingfisher blue but it seems to be more towards the Nogaro end of the spectrum.


I like that color a lot, not really Rivera Blue, but very nice indeed.

I wish they had samples of all the colors they offer.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> I wish they had samples of all the colors they offer.


I wish the same. I saw Lava Grey Pearl on an R8 at the dealer and that sold me. I doubt I would have if I just went by pictures.

On Audi's German site I saw that you can bring up their exclusive colors, most of them anyway, and get a digital rendering of what it might look like. They should produce a catalog and give them to dealers and just update pages as new colors are added.


----------

